# Recomendación para elección de amplificadores Boss



## gaudi_gabriev (Sep 9, 2008)

Saludos amigos!

Quisiera que me asesoraran un poco con la elección de un amplificador para el auto. Estoy indeciso entre una Boss CH350 o una SE600. Actualmente tengo unas parlantes coaxiales sony xplod de 40RMS (200 pico) y estoy pensando en comprar unas pioneer tetraxiales de 50 RMS (280 máx), ambas de 6 y 1/2" para no modificar el aspecto original del auto y una resistencia de 4 ohms. Entonces mi duda es:

Dado que la CH350 me da 40W rms por canal y la SE600 75W rms, ¿Es más conveniente comprar la CH350 y trabajar con toda su potencia o comprar la SE600 y bajarle un poco la potencia para que no rompa los parlantes (lo cual no se si es posible)? estaba considerando también que la segunda opción me daría la posibilidad de comprar posteriormente unas cornetas de mejor calidad y potencia sin tener que comprar otra planta. Como no tengo mucha experiencia en car audio quisiera ver la opinión de ustedes que tienen más experiencia en esto.

Si sirve de algo, el sistema es para un mitsubishi lancer. Estoy tratando de ponerle un sonido de potencia decente, pero más me interesa que tenga una calidad apreciable.

Aquí les pongo también los links con las especificaciones de las plantas
http://www.bossaudio.com/main/587
http://www.bossaudio.com/main/837


Espero sus recomendaciones y gracias por adelantado!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

La ch350, aunque si pensas ampliar tu sistema mas adelante podes comprar la otra, eso en definitiva lo decidis vos.
la 350 va bien con lo que tenes.
lo que vos decis de bajar la potencia en realidad se llama "GANANCIA"


----------



## gaudi_gabriev (Sep 9, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta fernandoae, una de las cosas que queria saber es si hay alguna diferencia en cuanto a calidad de sonido entre la 350 trabajando full o la 600 trabajando a media ganancia


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

La calidad de sonido es la misma en este caso. ademas la ch350 no estaria muy exigida teniendo en cuenta que que la impedancia minima es 2ohm y en ese caso tira 100wx4


----------

